# New to the west coast, and new to boarding



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been posting for nearly a month now and never bothered to introduce myself 

I'm 31, and just moved out to Vancouver (to do my residency training) from a life-time in On-terrible (but I have lots of great work/travel experience under my belt) this past June. Hence, I decided to learn how to board this past winter (I just couldn't get motivated out east). As of this writing, I've been practicing exclusively at Cypress with rental equipment and have also had four 2-hour lessons so far.

Well, I've now bought my own boots, board, and bindings (not to mention proper outerwear, and protective gear), so I'm definitely "all-in." I know I'm incredibly lucky to be living in this part of the world for this hobby, and well... I don't plan on leaving here, so I might as well make the most of it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi There,

I've just moved to Vancouver one month ago too, but didn't go boarding yet. I've been busy getting an apartment and a job, the first one I've got the second one I'm working on. Since I don't know any riders around here, maybe you would like to go and ride with me? Although I've been riding for over 15 years I don't mind riding with a 'newbie', I might teach you some things and you might show me around if you would like to.

I haven't been riding for 2 years now and I've had my back fractured so I'll be taking it easy. Let me know whether you're interested, jus sent me a (private) message.

Cheers


----------

